# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Josh's Frogs

## John Clare

I recently ordered some dry goods from Josh's Frogs- Herps Feeders and All The Reptile Supplies You need and I couldn't be happier.  Prompt service at the right price.  I would definitely order again from them.

----------


## Kurt

I, too, have ordered from Josh's frogs and my experience was also very pleasant. I first did business with Josh in June of 2008 when he came to the North American Amphibian Conference held in Erving, MA by Black Jungle. It was a captive bred only show. I bought my blue dart frog from him, as well as some fruit fly media. His media is the best! So, when I ran out, I ordered more and I was very happy with my purchase. The order shipped in a timely manner.

----------


## Paul Rust

*I am also pleased with Josh's Frogs. I order all my supplies almost exclusively from them. Everything from crickets to supplements to frogs to plants and anything else I can think of! It has always been a good experience and they answer emails promptly if you have any questions.*  :Big Grin:

----------


## McLaura

I'll also chime in with positive things to say about Josh's Frogs.  I've ordered fruit fly cultures, media, and plants multiple times and it's been great.  I had one issue with a plant order (which is shipped from a separate greenhouse), where the suite number was left off the address and didn't get delivered, but I called and they sent out a replacement immediately.  Great customer service.

----------


## Firestar72

I ordered crickets, red wigglers, and a tropical springtails culture to seed my terrarium. The crickets came first but they were missing the red wiggler worms in the box so I emailed Josh and he sent the worms overnight to me. I will definitely shop there again. I also like that he has real time inventory. Not like certain other sellers that keep out of stock items "available" on their page even though they know they don't have them.

----------


## Skulldroog

I've looked at their site many a time, but never actually ordered anything from them. But seeing as the other posts on this thread are all 100% positive, I'll try to make my next purchase from them. Support what supports you!  :Big Applause:

----------


## missclick

I too have ordered from them, I do a lot of shopping around to check prices and they always seem to have the best prices and most affordable shipping as well  :Smile: 

this is quite an old thread no?

----------


## nx2ured

I have always bought my supplies (ff cups, media, supplements, etc) from Josh. He is a super nice guy and is always so helpful.

----------


## IgbyKibbits

After reading the reviews on here about Josh's Frogs, I bought my new 5-month old WTF from Josh and his crew.  After losing my beloved Kibbits, I wanted to make sure our new purchase was from a reputable breeder, and I couldn't be more pleased.  They were extremely kind on the phone and in person.  Our little guy made the long drive down to an expo, and we picked him up there.  As soon as we put him into his quarantine tank, he was jumping around, wide-eyed and excited.  He's now settling down in his temporary tank, but he's been active, his skin looks great, and overall, seems incredibly healthy and unstressed!  These guys really know their stuff and really seem to care about the health and well-being of their frogs!  I'm so glad we found them and will definitely be purchasing from them in the future.

----------


## IgbyKibbits

After reading the reviews on here about Josh's Frogs, I bought my new 5-month old WTF from Josh and his crew.  After losing my beloved Kibbits, I wanted to make sure our new purchase was from a reputable breeder, and I couldn't be more pleased.  They were extremely kind on the phone and in person.  Our little guy made the long drive down to an expo, and we picked him up there.  As soon as we put him into his quarantine tank, he was jumping around, wide-eyed and excited.  He's now settling down in his temporary tank, but he's been active, his skin looks great, and overall, seems incredibly healthy and unstressed!  These guys really know their stuff and really seem to care about the health and well-being of their frogs!  I'm so glad we found them and will definitely be purchasing from them in the future.

----------


## 1beataway

A couple months ago, I ordered plants from Josh's Frogs. They are doing great. I especially love the Cryptanthus 'Cafe au lait'. It's going so fast too. The golden Pothos is beautiful too, and the creeping charlie is better than I expected. I'm having trouble with the bromeliads, but I always have problems with bromeliads.

I also ordered some supplies. It turns out that buying the supplies from the website and paying shipping costs, I still got them at a better price than buying the supplies at my store with my discount.

----------


## Don

I just received my 1st order from Josh and am extremely pleased.  Substrate prices including shipping were below my local stores price, the amount of leaf litter was way more than I expected, and delivery was right on time.
I'll definitely buy from Josh's Frogs again.

----------

